

The first GNU/Linux distribution with the kernel 3.0 (?) - todoesverso
http://gnuguitarinux.sourceforge.net/

======
todoesverso
I know, linux 3.0 is not out yet, this is rc4, but anyway, its just for the
fun :)

------
dfc
Debian has had the RCs in experimental for a while now...

